# PS4 Pro im Test: Lohnt sich das Upgrade?



## MaxFalkenstern (10. November 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PS4 Pro im Test: Lohnt sich das Upgrade?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PS4 Pro im Test: Lohnt sich das Upgrade?


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (10. November 2016)

In den Leistungsdaten....Prozessor vertauscht.


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (10. November 2016)

OdesaLeeJames schrieb:


> In den Leistungsdaten....Prozessor vertauscht.



Hoppla,danke!


----------



## Odin333 (10. November 2016)

"Gebt mir mehr Frames statt Fake-4K!"

Hach was waren das doch noch Zeiten, als 60fps noch überhaupt kein Thema waren (also bei allen Konsolengenerationen vor dieser).

Irgendwie muss das wohl etwas mit Evolution zu tun haben. Noch vor ein paar Jahren waren selbst 25fps spielbar ohne dass Begriffe wie Diashow ect. gefallen wären aber nur wenige Wochen nach der Einführung der neuen Konsolen hat sich der Mensch offenbar so weiterentwickelt, dass er 30fps nicht mehr als flüssig wahrnehmen kann.

Das ist ein sehr interessantes Phänomen und sollte doch den ein oder anderen Evolutionsforscher auf den Plan rufen. Oder vielleicht auch die Evolutionstheorie-Gegner - das könnte ja z.B. als "Wunder Gottes" deklariert werden.

Jedenfalls bekommen ja einige, wenn nicht die meisten Spiele ihre 60fps bzw. wird der Framelock bei 1080p-Ausgabe wegfallen.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. November 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> "Gebt mir mehr Frames statt Fake-4K!"
> 
> Hach was waren das doch noch Zeiten, als 60fps noch überhaupt kein Thema waren (also bei allen Konsolengenerationen vor dieser).


Vor dieser? Also bei XBox 360 und PS3 war das auch schon Thema. 



> Irgendwie muss das wohl etwas mit Evolution zu tun haben. Noch vor ein paar Jahren waren selbst 25fps spielbar ohne dass Begriffe wie Diashow ect. gefallen wären aber nur wenige Wochen nach der Einführung der neuen Konsolen hat sich der Mensch offenbar so weiterentwickelt, dass er 30fps nicht mehr als flüssig wahrnehmen kann.


Du spielst noch nicht lange Konsole (PC), oder? 
Auf PC habe ich mit Röhrenmonitor zwischen 1995 und ca. 2005 oft mit 75 bis ca. 120 FPS gespielt (je nachdem, was die Grafikkarte sowie die Kombination aus Frequenz und Monitorauflösung hergaben).
Alle Konsolen mit Analoganschluss, also alles ab Wii und drunter, boten 50 FPS (PAL, Europa) und 60 FPS (NTSC, Amerika/Japan). Zwar liefen viele 3D Spiele nicht mit diesen FPS Zahlen, aber die 2D Games in jedem Fall.

Grund ist die Kopplung (bei 2D) der FPS an die Hz der Fernseher, was zu 8 bis 32 Bit Zeiten normal war. Damals gab es deswegen die große Diskussion bzgl. NTSC und PAL. 
Insbesondere Final Fantasy X lief auf der PS2 nämlich langsamer und merkbar ruckliger als auf NTSC Geräten, bei NTSC waren es bei dem Grafikkracher dann nämlich 30FPS und wir bekamen nur 25FPS (Hälfte von 50Hz) und das nahm man stellenweise sehr deutlich als ruckelig wahr, was damals ebenfalls zu heißen Diskussionen führte. 



> Das ist ein sehr interessantes Phänomen und sollte doch den ein oder anderen Evolutionsforscher auf den Plan rufen. Oder vielleicht auch die Evolutionstheorie-Gegner - das könnte ja z.B. als "Wunder Gottes" deklariert werden.
> 
> Jedenfalls bekommen ja einige, wenn nicht die meisten Spiele ihre 60fps bzw. wird der Framelock bei 1080p-Ausgabe wegfallen.



Mich haben 30 FPS "früher" nie gestört. Dann habe ich eine neue Grafikkarte für PC bekommen und kam somit in den Genuss alle Spiele mit 60 FPS zu spielen. Wie angenehm, wie flüssig! Und dann der Schock, mal wieder ein Spiel mit 30FPS auf einer alten Konsole angeschmissen und die ersten Minuten war alles so ruckelig und hakelig und unangenehm, das war wirklich schrecklich. Mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich dann dran aber beim Direktvergleich sind 60FPS einfach erheblich(!) besser und angenehmer.

Man sollte diese Diskussion einfach nicht führen, wenn man den Unterschied nicht selbst erlebt hat.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (10. November 2016)

"Denn bei Spielen mit angekoppeltem Multiplayer-Modus sind höhere Bildraten unwahrscheinlich."

Die sind nicht nur unwahrscheinlich, Sony lässt das gar nicht zu:
http://www.gamepur.com/news/24184-n...mes-will-run-same-fps-across-ps4-pro-and.html

Reine Multiplayer Spieler werden also teilweise sogar künstlich ausgebremst.


----------



## asdwin248 (11. November 2016)

Ich bin sehr enttäuscht von der PS4. Meine GTX1070 arbeitet fasst lautlos ... und hier ein Video von meiner PS4 PRO bei NBA 2K17 ... das is das nen witz  ... 


Hier der Video zur LAUTEN PS4:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmNTnYUHMlU

Hab ich gerade mitm Handy gemacht also erwartet nix dolles aber hört es gut.


Gruß Alex


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. November 2016)

asdwin248 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr enttäuscht von der PS4. Meine GTX1070 arbeitet fasst lautlos ... und hier ein Video von meiner PS4 PRO bei NBA 2K17 ... das is das nen witz  ...
> 
> 
> Hier der Video zur LAUTEN PS4:
> ...



Kommt mir sehr bekannt vor, genau so klang meine PS4 immer nach ein paar Minuten Uncharted 4.


----------



## Wolfi871 (11. November 2016)

Konsole mitunter hörbar? Das ist die Untertreibung des Jahres. Warum nennt ihr Redakteure die Dinge nicht beim Namen.
Ohne Pro Patch läuft sie leise, mit Patch und Bd Laufwerk unter voller Auslastung erinnert sie mich an die Ur-XBox360 und die hat geröhrt wie ein Elch  (sie ist nicht ganz so laut aber fast).
Ja, die UHD Grafik ist hübsch, aber hätte ich gewusst, das sie unter Umständen soooo laut ist, hätte ich mir einen Kauf noch mal gründlich überlegt. 
Tipp: spielt die Spiele bloss nicht vom Laufwerk runter. Ohne Laufwerk und nur mit Lüfter ist sie leiser.


----------



## huenni87 (11. November 2016)

Also sobald die Spiele installiert sind, sollte man das Laufwerk eigentlich gar nicht mehr hören. Das installieren kann natürlich eine Weile dauern selbst während man schon spielt. Absolut normal. 

Die PCGH hat lustigerweise getestet das die Pro mit Spielen im Pro Modus leiser ist als bei nicht optimierten Games. Generell gibt es zur Lautstärke mal wieder sehr unterschiedliche Auffassungen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. November 2016)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Also sobald die Spiele installiert sind, sollte man das Laufwerk eigentlich gar nicht mehr hören. Das installieren kann natürlich eine Weile dauern selbst während man schon spielt. Absolut normal.
> 
> Die PCGH hat lustigerweise getestet das die Pro mit Spielen im Pro Modus leiser ist als bei nicht optimierten Games. Generell gibt es zur Lautstärke mal wieder sehr unterschiedliche Auffassungen.



Klar, vieles ist auch subjektiv. Lustig fand ich den Spruch vom gamona Test: "Ist es ein Flugzeug? Nein, es ist die PS4 Pro!"


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. November 2016)

Gestern Abend Rise of the Tomb Raider im neuen 60FPS-Modus gespielt und bis auf das Stöhnen von Frau Croft und das rattern ihres Gewehrs nichts gehört.


----------



## McDrake (11. November 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Gestern Abend Rise of the Tomb Raider im neuen 60FPS-Modus gespielt und bis auf das Stöhnen von Frau Croft und das rattern ihres Gewehrs nichts gehört.


Aber da ist doch auch immer Umgebungssound, oder?
Ich bin noch traumatisiert von meiner PS3 (Erste Version). 
Nach einer Zeit habe ich mir einen eigenständigen BR-Player gekauft.
Denn bei ruhigen Momenten in Filmen war der Lüfter echt nervend.

Zum Thema stöhnen.
Nerve mich da grad auch ziemlich bei AC: Rogue. 
Wenn man sich da durch die Bäume hangelt, hört es sich wirklich an wie ein Porno.
Ufff aaaah hgngg ah.


----------



## Svatlas (11. November 2016)

Katharina hat dazu alles gesagt!


----------



## Wolfi871 (11. November 2016)

Dazu kann ich nur sagen: sieh dir das Video von Seegurkensalat an. Meine ist teilweise sogar noch etwas lauter.


----------



## Martina (11. November 2016)

Erstes Fazit von mir:

Pro
Einrichtung wieder einfach
sehr Leise im nomalen Standby gegenüber der alte Ps4
gutes Upscaling auch alter Spiele

Negativ
etwas lauter wie meine alte PS4 - aber erträglich
Headset App sützte zwei mal ab und nur durch Stromreset konte die PS wieder reagieren

Der Rest wird dann am WE angetestet
HDR incl


----------



## Weissbier242 (11. November 2016)

Auch wenn mich als hauptsächlich PC zocker das nur am Rande interresiert, vermisse ich doch etwas deutlich! Was mich immer am meisten nervt ist zb Witcher 3 Ladezeiten beim Ableben des Helden. Ist auf meine Xbox One elendig lang! Für mich wären auch 4K nicht relevant, sondern schlicht spürbar kürzere Ladezeiten wie am PC und konstante Frames, nicht anderes. Mein PC würde 4k sicher schaffen, aber ehrlich brauche ich nicht, lieber max Details und alle Filter auf Anschlag mit gescheiten Frames als 4K (4K halte ich nur für VR relevant wegen der nähe zum Auge). Aber Ich lese bei den ganzen Tests nie etwas darüber ob bei Spielen Start/Ladezeiten spürbar kürzer geworden sind.  Der Xbox One würde Ich per Scorpio vieleicht das Upgrade geben. Wenn man vom PC auf Konsole geht fühlt man sich in Sachen Preformance schon manchmal verarscht. Beispiel The Crew mit der unterirdischen Ruckelorgie auf der Xbox One, das erste Assasins Credd Unity glaub, was miese preformance hatte und auch sonst dieser 30 Frames mist mit drops. Bei Spielen in 4K wird das dann wohl auch kommen das man auf 30 Frames nur aus ist und dafür mehr Grafik macht, da sag ich nein Danke und lieber Full HD. Die Scorpio kommt mir als nur ins Haus wenn Ich die Wahl zwischen 4K und Full HD habe!


----------



## Martina (11. November 2016)

MartinaTG schrieb:


> Erstes Fazit von mir:
> 
> Pro
> Einrichtung wieder einfach
> ...



Fake Edit


----------



## Martina (11. November 2016)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Auch wenn mich als hauptsächlich PC zocker das nur am Rande interresiert, vermisse ich doch etwas deutlich! Was mich immer am meisten nervt ist zb Witcher 3 Ladezeiten beim Ableben des Helden. Ist auf meine Xbox One elendig lang! Für mich wären auch 4K nicht relevant, sondern schlicht spürbar kürzere Ladezeiten wie am PC und konstante Frames, nicht anderes. Mein PC würde 4k sicher schaffen, aber ehrlich brauche ich nicht, lieber max Details und alle Filter auf Anschlag mit gescheiten Frames als 4K (4K halte ich nur für VR relevant wegen der nähe zum Auge). Aber Ich lese bei den ganzen Tests nie etwas darüber ob bei Spielen Start/Ladezeiten spürbar kürzer geworden sind.  Der Xbox One würde Ich per Scorpio vieleicht das Upgrade geben. Wenn man vom PC auf Konsole geht fühlt man sich in Sachen Preformance schon manchmal verarscht. Beispiel The Crew mit der unterirdischen Ruckelorgie auf der Xbox One, das erste Assasins Credd Unity glaub, was miese preformance hatte und auch sonst dieser 30 Frames mist mit drops. Bei Spielen in 4K wird das dann wohl auch kommen das man auf 30 Frames nur aus ist und dafür mehr Grafik macht, da sag ich nein Danke und lieber Full HD. Die Scorpio kommt mir als nur ins Haus wenn Ich die Wahl zwischen 4K und Full HD habe!



*3* mal PC und *5* mal XBox in deinem Beitrag
_*0*_ mal PS4

Es geht aber schon um die PS4 hier


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. November 2016)

Wolfi871 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nur sagen: sieh dir das Video von Seegurkensalat an. Meine ist teilweise sogar noch etwas lauter.


Ist nicht von mir, sondern von *asdwin248. *Ich habe vor Monaten hier mal eines der alten PS4 hochgeladen. Scheint sich aber langsam auch bei den Amazon Wertungen abzuzeichnen, selbst bei den 4 Sterne Wertungen wird über die Lautstärke gemeckert.


----------



## Gemar (11. November 2016)

Also für mich zählt ein ruhigeres Bild und mehr Frames. Mehr Details und Effekte bemerkt man beim Spielen doch weniger. Aber wenn Kanten endlich nicht mehr flackern ist das schon ein großer Vorteil.

Ansonsten würde ich mich wahrscheinlich für die Slim entscheiden, wegen der Lautstärke der Konsolen. Hatte bei der PS3 schon eine üble Überraschung, als sich diese bei Uncharted 3 in einen Staubsauger verwandelte, weil sie im Regal schneller überhitzte.

Daher sehe ich kaum einen Grund für die PS4 Pro, wenn ich hier einen PC mit der gleichen Leistung habe, der aber so gut wie nicht zu hören ist.


----------



## Xivanon (11. November 2016)

Ich habe zum Glück noch bis Februar Zeit, bis ich mir eine PS4 zulegen muss. Mal schauen, was man in der Zwischenzeit so alles erfährt. Aber dass bis dahin eine kleine Hardware-Revision kommt, bei der die Lautstärke reduziert wird, ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Korellianus (11. November 2016)

Was mich sehr interessiert: es wird viel davon gesprochen, dass bei der Pro die meisten Spiele kein natives 4k unterstützen, sondern lediglich hochskaliert werden. Nur: Ich habe eine Standard-PS4 und einen 4K-TV. Hier übernimmt der TV mit seinem Quadcore das Upscaling, ich spiele ja nicht nur auf einem Viertel des Schirms. Ist die Qualität des Upscalings massiv besser mit der Pro? Ich habe nämlich festgestellt, dass die Games auf einem normalen Full-HD-Schirm besser (deutlich schärfer) aussehen als auf meinem 4k-Schirm und der Standard-PS4. Deshalb würde ich mir gerne die Pro holen.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. November 2016)

Korellianus schrieb:


> Was mich sehr interessiert: es wird viel davon gesprochen, dass bei der Pro die meisten Spiele kein natives 4k unterstützen, sondern lediglich hochskaliert werden. Nur: Ich habe eine Standard-PS4 und einen 4K-TV. Hier übernimmt der TV mit seinem Quadcore das Upscaling, ich spiele ja nicht nur auf einem Viertel des Schirms. Ist die Qualität des Upscalings massiv besser mit der Pro? Ich habe nämlich festgestellt, dass die Games auf einem normalen Full-HD-Schirm besser (deutlich schärfer) aussehen als auf meinem 4k-Schirm und der Standard-PS4. Deshalb würde ich mir gerne die Pro holen.



Die Pro kann das schon besser als Dein Tv, sie nutzt glaube ich das Checkerboard-Rendering.


----------



## huenni87 (11. November 2016)

So meine Pro läuft nun auch. Bisher bin ich noch am installieren und laden. Hab da einen Tick. Will alles frisch haben daher gibts bei mir keine Datenübertragung. 

Zum Thema Lautstärke: Während der Installation von DISC ist die PS4 sehr laut. War aber schon immer so. Battlefield 1 z.B. braucht fast 40 min bis es fertig installiert ist. Danach fährt das Laufwerk runter. Im Idle ist sie dann viel leiser als meine PS4 der ersten Gen.

Während der ersten Runden BF1 ist die Lautstärke nur minimal nach oben gegangen. Definitiv leiser als meine alte. Bisher wirklich deutlich besser. Hatte meine alte aber auch nicht für sehr laut gehalten. Kann also bisher die schlechten Berichte nicht bestätigen. Jetzt installiert gerade Uncharted von Disc. Auch hier wieder sehr laut. Ich warte daher eh immer bis alles fertig installiert ist.

Bei mir steht die PS4 oben auf dem Schrank. Nach vorne, links und rechts ist alles frei. Dahinter Wand. Bisher passt es für mich.


----------



## drbrainnn (20. Februar 2017)

Mehr als 30 Millionen PS4 hat Sony weltweit abgesetzt.....zurzeit sind es schon 55 Millionen und was heist fake 4k manche spiele laufen in nativen 4k andere werden hochskaliert wo ist da das Problem.?der pc der 4k hdr usw wie die ps4 pro schaft kostet über 1500euro´.erst ab der gtx 1070 kann man 4k am pc mit wenig Details zocken.da hat sony die latte für den pc ganz schön hochgelegt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Februar 2017)

Und wie viele der 55 Millionen PS4's sind bisher die Pro-Version und können "4K"?


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Februar 2017)

drbrainnn schrieb:


> Mehr als 30 Millionen PS4 hat Sony weltweit abgesetzt.....zurzeit sind es schon 55 Millionen und was heist fake 4k manche spiele laufen in nativen 4k andere werden hochskaliert wo ist da das Problem.?der pc der 4k hdr usw wie die ps4 pro schaft kostet über 1500euro´.erst ab der gtx 1070 kann man 4k am pc mit wenig Details zocken.da hat sony die latte für den pc ganz schön hochgelegt.



Die PS4 Pro hat 4,2TFlop, das entspricht etwa der Leistung einer GeForce 1060, die hat 4,4 TFlop. 
Der PS4 fehlen viele Kantenglättungsverfahren, die es am PC gibt. Bei gleichen Grafikeinstellungen ist die GF 1060 also genauso schnell wie die PS4 Pro.


----------



## drbrainnn (22. Februar 2017)

bitte einfach nachschauen auf den Artikel:Hardware für Gaming-PCs: Kaufberatung für den idealen Spiele-PC auf dieser seite.Wer die Spiele-Highlights in einer UHD-Auflösung erleben will, muss gegebenenfalls zu einer anderen Grafikkarte greifen - denn dafür ist die GTX 1070 zu schwach.also braucht man die gtx 1080.dann funktioniert es auch mit 4k oder hochskalierten 4k ,kantenglättung hdr.....wie auf der ps4 pro wo es natives 4k und hochskaliertes 4k mit hdr in den neuen spielen gibt.der 2408euro teure gamer pc ist laut pc games leider zu schwach für 4k am pc mit vollen Details wie auf der ps4 pro um 400 euro.übrigens den pc games beitrag über die gamer pc s  die leider nur in der teuersten klasse 4k schaffen hab nicht ich geschrieben das ist einfach so.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Februar 2017)

Die PS 4 Pro hat nicht annähernd die grafische Qualität bei 4k wie dein PC mit GF 1080. Du vergleichst da auf zwei völlig verschiedenen Qualitätsniveaus.


----------



## drbrainnn (23. Februar 2017)

UHD hat die selbe Größe oder Anzahl der Pixel, daher gibt es soweit keine Unterschiede,ausser das der Monitor meistens viel kleiner ist und dadurch natürlich noch schärfer ausschaut.Kantenglättung,anisotropische Texturfilterung,hdr.......hat die ps4 pro auch alles .wer die unterschiede suchen will findet sicher welche mit der lupe, die aber am 4k tv auf 3meter Entfernung  sicher nicht wircklich sichtbar sind,und einen preisunterschied von 2000-3000 tausend euro rechtfertigen.viel spass beim 4k zocken besonders Horizon: Zero Dawn soll eine geile grafik haben.


----------

